# Need Female Costume suggestions for a "Year 2000" themed party



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

this thread made me curious, so I've done a few searches for you.

A Year of Horror - 2000

Most popular movies of the year 2000

Top songs of 2000 - 

These are worth a scan though to see if anything can jog your memory for specific character ideas you may consider


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Bunker babe - you could go as a hardcore woman that was certain that Y2K was going to be the end of the world and went to the hills to a cabin with a bunker. Make a profile up of your character. Maybe she has been in the bunker since the year 2000 and finally escaped the bunker in the year 2012 just in time for Halloween. Maybe that helps? All I got.

(sorry, did not see the no Y2K no go.)


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Hellish Heather said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I could really use your help, my husband wanted the theme of our Halloween party this year to be "The year 2000" (cue Conan O'Brien song now, lol) and he has an awesome idea for his own costume (Guy Pierce in Memento) but I am totally stumped. I thought it would be easy when I agreed to the theme but now I can't think of anything! Help restore my long-term memory of the millennium - what were some of the best or funniest things happening that year? I'm not really feeling the idea of cross-dressing and it seems like most of the cool movies had roles for men. I have decent skills but I can't exactly recreate JLo's famous green Grammy Dress, and I don't want to go as Y2K. What were the popular music videos/ trends/ pop cultural things/ women's film or tv roles? Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


Well, Carrie Anne Moss shared the screen with Guy Pearce in 'Memento', but her character's look was rather ordinary -- and most people probably won't make the connection. She did, of course, play Trinity in the 'Matrix' (the first movie came out in 1999, but that's close enough, eh?)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Because of who I am, I hear 2000 - I immediately go to the Election that Never Ended. Maybe you could do a take on the butterfly ballot. 

Or...Erin Brockovich (film was released in 2000). Coyote Ugly came out then too, just a few female roles there. Granted, both suggestions require you to show a little skin, but just a little bit.

Whatever you decide, let us know!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Why not do the Conan year 2000 costume? It's unisex.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1yrTipJ1GE

You could even add the helmet.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x102mk_in-the-year-2000_shortfilms


----------

